# E92 BMW 335i (Heavy defects)-Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

This E92 BMW 335i was booked in for a 3 day "Paint Correctional" detail.

*Upon arrival.*




























Starting in typical fashion with the alloys, arches and tyres.




























Shuts and trim cleaned using APC and various brushes.










Washed and dried using the typical safe routines, revealing this finish in the morning sun.:doublesho



















Vehicle was then brought inside the studio, and de-contamination stages undertaken.










1st stage of polishing and defect removal was completed using FCP and a dab of Ultrafina for lubrication on a sheepskin pad, most panels averaging 3 sets of passes.
This was followed up with a 2nd stage of IP3.02 on a light cut pad.




























*Rear quarter.*









































































*Comparison from door-wing.*










*N/S wing.*





































*Bonnet.*



















*O/S door.*



















Paintwork was then refined and burnished using Festool MPA 11000.

***P21s pre-wax cleanser applied.
***Paintwork protected using Zymol Glasur.
***Alloys sealed with Collinite insulator wax.
***Exhausts and silencer polished using Optimum metal.
***Tyres dressed with AF tyre treatment.
***Plastics & rubber trim protected using 303 Aerospace & SV Nano-Express.
***Glass cleansed and sealed with Werkstat Prime.
***Final wipedown using Zymol Field Glaze.

*Results.*



























































































Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work Rob :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing Rob, i saw the preview shot on Twitter a few days back, and the results are stunning! I Can't believe the gloss in the final pics!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice rob


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Rob


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

very nice , could have polished the brake discs though , i will get my coat :car:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Fantastic transformation Rob:thumb: Really had your work cut out on that one, as usual some top pics in your write up mate!!


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Fantastic work.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Always enjoy looking at your work Rob. Be honest mate Dont you just love seeing them in that state as you already know how its going to turn out and time flies. Stunning :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

That looks amazing now. Great work mate


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Fantastic work Rob!!! :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

That looks awesome, I so wish I was that good!


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow Rob. Hell of a lot of work put in there and amazing results. I bet the customer was over the moon...I would have been! 

Interesting choice of finishing down with IP3.02. Wolfs jeweling polish not tempt you?


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Awesome awesome every time!


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

nice


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Top work as per mate.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there buddy.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

That appears to have seen a hard life under the gritty sponge!

Cracking transformation


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice work Rob!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding job, Rob! :thumb:


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Blimey... that's a bit good :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

pics not showin.... bandwidth exceeded?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> pics not showin.... bandwidth exceeded?


Cheers Mat, been emailing Photobucket since this morning about an issue with renewing my pro account, no response as of yet, just a bit frustrating and hopefully will get a reply soon.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I've had that issue in the past with it taking a while to get the account back to pro... hopefully gets sorted soon, I'm keen to see the pictures.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> pics not showin.... bandwidth exceeded?





Dave KG said:


> I've had that issue in the past with it taking a while to get the account back to pro... hopefully gets sorted soon, I'm keen to see the pictures.


All sorted out now, thanks for your patience.:thumb:



chillly said:


> Always enjoy looking at your work Rob. Be honest mate Dont you just love seeing them in that state as you already know how its going to turn out and time flies. Stunning :thumb:


Cheers mate, wouldn't same the time flew by, but yes it's always pleasing to see a major transformation.



jonjay said:


> Wow Rob. Hell of a lot of work put in there and amazing results. I bet the customer was over the moon...I would have been!
> 
> Interesting choice of finishing down with IP3.02. Wolfs jeweling polish not tempt you?


Cheers Maz, I used IP3.02 as a 2nd stage to remove the marring and holograms from the cutting stage, then finally refined with Festool finishing polish (MPA11000).:thumb:


----------



## David Liu (Mar 18, 2011)

Fantastic work!!:thumb:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

love the finish, i wish i can get mine to that stage


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Great work there Rob.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work there Rob. Looks great wearing Glasur :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work..


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Rob, beautiful work as always fella, she certainly looked a handful with three hits of FCP. Can you compare Festool MPA 11000 with Wolf's Jeweller ?

Stunning result :thumb:


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Fantastic job
Lovely car especially M pack
Congrats


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Mr Face said:


> Hi Rob, beautiful work as always fella, she certainly looked a handful with three hits of FCP. Can you compare Festool MPA 11000 with Wolf's Jeweller ?
> 
> Stunning result :thumb:


Cheers Mike, MPA 11k is more likened to Menz 85RD.:thumb:


----------



## paul738 (Jun 2, 2011)

Morning chaps, 

I'm the owner of the 335i, bought it with all the paint defects a couple of months ago (I didn't do them myself!) and I think you will agree Rob has done a superb job in bringing the car back to it's former glory. Previous owner lived down a narrow tree lined road and it had far many more marks and scratches on it than the pictures really show. Exteremely happy with the job done and would not hesitate to recommend Rob.


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing, loving the car, look great :argie:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

That sir is superb!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Rob another stunning detail 

Hope you are well mate 
Baz


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

paul738 said:


> Morning chaps,
> 
> I'm the owner of the 335i, bought it with all the paint defects a couple of months ago (I didn't do them myself!) and I think you will agree Rob has done a superb job in bringing the car back to it's former glory. Previous owner lived down a narrow tree lined road and it had far many more marks and scratches on it than the pictures really show. Exteremely happy with the job done and would not hesitate to recommend Rob.


Thank you for the kind words Paul, glad you were pleased with the outcome.
Much appreciated,

Rob.



Auto Detox said:


> Rob another stunning detail
> 
> Hope you are well mate
> Baz


Cheers Baz, I'm good thanks, trust you are to, I will be better in 2 weeks when I'm sitting on the beach drinking Sangria.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Top job as always Rob :thumb:

Stunning afters


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

That is cracking work Rob, really deep reflections:thumb:

Kev


----------



## Jav_R (Apr 2, 2011)

that´s a breathtaking turnaround!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Great work there. These cars are tough to crack!
The black kidneys set it off very well.

Nice garage too!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Top job Rob :thumb:


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of BMWs but that looks absolutely brilliant!! 

Stunning turnaround from how it was before :thumb:


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Naturally the work in fantastic - the pictures look unreal. Good job on both.


----------

